# Pardon my ignorance please



## JGrenier (Sep 9, 2019)

Many moons ago my step-father was a free mason. I’ve had mentors and teachers that I later discovered were free masons. They all had at least 1 thing in common that I do not share. They were a Christian in one way or another. I have thought about seeking out masons in my area but I am not a Christian and although free masons are not bound to a religion I am curious if this will stop me from seeking membership. Yes I am a pagan and I am proud. Although the free masons were founded on assisting each other no matter where they were from or their faith society is slightly different then it was back then. I guess my long winded question is can I seek membership in SC to become a free mason regardless of my faith?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David612 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nothing that should stop you joining-


----------



## JGrenier (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you I will be attempting to contact the lodge in Lexington SC tomorrow to see if I can meet with someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2019)

JGrenier said:


> Many moons ago my step-father was a free mason. I’ve had mentors and teachers that I later discovered were free masons. They all had at least 1 thing in common that I do not share. They were a Christian in one way or another. I have thought about seeking out masons in my area but I am not a Christian and although free masons are not bound to a religion I am curious if this will stop me from seeking membership. Yes I am a pagan and I am proud. Although the free masons were founded on assisting each other no matter where they were from or their faith society is slightly different then it was back then. I guess my long winded question is can I seek membership in SC to become a free mason regardless of my faith?


Do you meet the below stated requirements and more specifically: 

Do you believe *in the existence of a Supreme Being?*
From the SC GL:

To be eligible for membership in a South Carolina masonic lodge, a petitioner *must*: 

be a resident of South Carolina for the preceding 12 months; six months if active military
be male, at least 18 years of age
_*be a believer in the existence of a Supreme Being *_
be a voluntary candidate for membership
be motivated to join for reasons unrelated to personal gain or profit
be prompted by a favorable opinion of Freemasonry
be desirous of knowledge
be willing to conform to the Ancient Usages and Customs of the Fraternity
be willing to submit to a background check, and personally meet with a representative of our fraternity.

Freemasonry is proud of its philosophy and practice of "making good men better." 

*Only individuals believed to be of the finest character are favorably considered for membership.*  Candidates with pending criminal charges and/or extensive criminal records will not be considered for membership.

Every applicant must advocate his belief in the existence of a Supreme Being (atheists are not accepted in the Fraternity).


----------



## JGrenier (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes I do have a God


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elexir (Sep 9, 2019)

coachn said:


> *Only individuals believed to be of the finest character are favorably considered for membership.*  Candidates with pending criminal charges and/or extensive criminal records will not be considered for membership.
> 
> Every applicant must advocate his belief in the existence of a Supreme Being (atheists are not accepted in the Fraternity).



The part about criminal records depends on wich GL.
Under my GL a person with a Criminal record can be a member if certain conditions are met.


----------



## JGrenier (Sep 9, 2019)

I do have a record but that was 20 yrs ago and not who I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2019)

Elexir said:


> The part about criminal records depends on wich GL.
> Under my GL a person with a Criminal record can be a member if certain conditions are met.


Yes, however the GL he is investigating, the GL of SC, states that *this IS* and requirement.


----------



## Winter (Sep 9, 2019)

I know several pagans who are upstanding Brothers. Some jurisdictions are different. All you can do is ask.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 10, 2019)

I would just petition, meet with them and be as truthful as possible. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 19, 2019)

As far as religion goes in Kentucky the only stipulation is you have to believe in a supreme being, no atheists allowed.


----------



## VM E.S.LEE•°• (Oct 11, 2019)

Good morning my brother and please don't consider yourself or your questions as ignorance because ignorance is knowing the answer to the question but continue to do the complete opposite or just making up your own answers no matter who you hurt or violate in the process. But it doesn't matter where you ate located anywhere on this planet , the fraternity of this wonderful brotherhood, you can join as long as you fulfil the main requirement and that you believe in God or a higher being. The main thing the anti-freemasonry organization fail to realize is that no matter what we are doing, God, Jehovah, or what your faith calls him, is a major part in our daily lives. Always remember that because there are a lot of people who said since the beginning that we are satanic devil worshippers but they can go straight to the Pitt themselves. Be blessed my brother.

Sent from my LM-Q720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

VM E.S.LEE•°• said:


> Good morning my brother and please don't consider yourself or your questions as ignorance because ignorance is knowing the answer to the question but continue to do the complete opposite or just making up your own answers no matter who you hurt or violate in the process. But it doesn't matter where you ate located anywhere on this planet , the fraternity of this wonderful brotherhood, you can join as long as you fulfil the main requirement and that you believe in God or a higher being. The main thing the anti-freemasonry organization fail to realize is that no matter what we are doing, God, Jehovah, or what your faith calls him, is a major part in our daily lives. Always remember that because there are a lot of people who said since the beginning that we are satanic devil worshippers but they can go straight to the Pitt themselves. Be blessed my brother.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Not quite true.  There are jurisdictions that require belief in one of the Abrhamic faiths and some that admit only Christians to the fraternity.  While pagans are gaining more acceptance in Freemasonry, they are not yet received universally.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------

